# 02 sensor change?



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

I have a 91 stanza with 250k on it and running fine.I was just wondering when
should i change my oxygen sensor? .


----------



## bobby22_8 (Jul 24, 2006)

win did you change it last?


----------



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

Never changed it , its the one that came with the car since new.


----------

